
Claude Lévi-Strauss: Science, myths and the mystical - Thevet
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/claude-levi-strauss-science-myths-mystical/
======
pmoriarty
Is there a version of this article that does not require javascript in order
to read it?

